# Utter madness!



## WasGeri (Sep 16, 2005)

Broadmead is to be re-named Merchants Quarter and they are building a wildlife park at Cribbs Causeway!

I had to check it wasn't April 1st for a minute.


----------



## J77 (Sep 16, 2005)

Like when they renamed Park St - the West End?

Fools.


----------



## easy g (Sep 16, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Broadmead is to be re-named Merchants Quarter



is that cos it'll end up full of 'bankers'


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 16, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Broadmead is to be re-named "Merchants Quarter"


...as a lasting tribute to the merchants who profited from Bristol's glorious slave trade, I suppose.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 16, 2005)

What a pile of pooh.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 16, 2005)

I like it.

*runs away*


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 16, 2005)

So what will they call the other three quarters. 

The Living Quarters would be one I suppose


----------



## J77 (Sep 16, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> ...as a lasting tribute to the merchants who profited from Bristol's glorious slave trade, I suppose.


We pretty much have that already (in the West End ) - what with all the Colston and Merchant Venturers references.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 16, 2005)

It's only a name, hardly 'utter madness' is it.... think about it a bit Geri.  Broadmed is a bit pants too I think.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't suppose it will make much difference - most people call it 'town' anyway...


----------



## inks (Sep 16, 2005)

_"Broadmead is a bit pants too I think."_

It's been good enough for the last few hundred years.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, people will all call it what they want, as Geri says, town seems to work, that is what I call it.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 16, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Like when they renamed Park St - the West End?
> 
> Fools.



Well even if that's what it's called nowadays, I've _never_ heard _anybody_ call Park Street the 'West End'. 

Like you say, _fools._


----------



## bristol_citizen (Sep 16, 2005)

The bit I like is that they employed "Brand Consultants" to come up with this nonsense. To justify the fee they've also rebranded Quakers Friars, which henceforth is to be known as 'Quakers Friars at Merchants Quarter'. Just rolls off the tongue doesn't it?


----------



## inks (Sep 16, 2005)

Now that is silly.

"Quaker's Friars at Merchant's Quarter"?  Pah!


----------

